# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  10 loại thực phẩm bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến nước Mỹ

## hangnt

* Người ta nhắc tới Mỹ với những ham-bơ-gơ, gà rán hay khoai tây chiên. Nhưng danh sách các món tuyệt nhất đất nước này lại không có ba cái tên đó.*

*Súp Nghêu*

Món đầu tiên phải kể đến đó chính là Súp Nghêu, một món ăn rất quen thuộc trên đất Mỹ. Người ta thường đến nhà hàng vào những ngày thứ sáu để thưởng thức món ăn ngon lành này. Có rất nhiều loại súp nghêu khác nhau nhưng loại súp nghêu đặc biệt nhất vẫn chính là súp nghêu Massachuset. Chế biến món này cũng không quá cầu kì đâu nhé, chỉ cần chuẩn bị đầy đủ: thịt lợn muối, hành tây, một ít khoai tây thêm chút gia vị và tất nhiên là cả thịt nghêu nữa là bạn có thể hầm một bát súp nghêu thứ thiệt rồi đấy!



Đặc biệt nhất vẫn chính là súp nghêu Massachuset

*Pastrami*

Món ăn này có nguồn gốc từ Thổ Nhĩ Kì và du nhập vào Mỹ cùng với làn sóng nhập cư của người Do Thái. Khi đến với New York, nó cũng có những biến đổi nhất định để phù hợp với khẩu vị của cư dân nơi đây. Và nó đã trở thành một trong những món ăn khiến nước Mỹ tuyệt vời hơn bao giờ hết. Pastrami là một loại thịt phổ biến thường được làm từ thịt bò, ban đầu khi được tạo ra chúng được bảo quản lạnh.



Món ăn này có nguồn gốc từ Thổ Nhĩ Kì
Pastrami New York được ướp với các loại gia vị như tỏi, rau mùi, hạt tiêu đen, đinh hương, và hạt cải sau đó hun khói và hấp cho đến khi ngấm đều. Ở New York, pastrami thường được cắt lát và bạn sẽ cảm thấy tuyệt vời hơn cả nếu dùng kèm với bánh mì ngũ cốc.



Ở New York, pastrami thường được cắt lát
*Bánh Shootfly*

Món ăn thứ ba đó chính là bánh Shootfly, tận hưởng lớp vỏ, mật đường và bột phủ của loại bánh này sẽ khiến cho bạn muốn đến Mỹ liên tục. Thêm một chút sô cô la phủ, hay một ít xi rô thì sao nhỉ? Bạn sẽ khó có thể nghĩ được là nó tuyệt vời đến mức nào nếu không cắn thử một miếng. Dám chắc là bạn sẽ không thể dừng lại ở miếng đầu tiên đâu nhé! Và nếu thưởng thức vị bánh Shootfly ngon tuyệt vào buổi sáng thật không có gì bằng!



Dám chắc là bạn sẽ không thể dừng lại ở miếng đầu tiên đâu nhé!
*Dăm bông hun khói*

Một thứ thức ăn quen thuộc mà bạn có thể thấy khắp nơi trên đất Mỹ. Mọi người ăn nó nhiều đến mức quên mất rằng nó đặc biệt nhưng lại khó mà có thể thiếu món ăn này được. Bạn có thể nhận được mùi vị của dăm bông cả khi nấu chín hoặc khi chưa nấu chín. Mùi vị của chúng tất nhiên là có khác biệt, với những lát dăm bông chín, mùi vị của chúng thường đậm hơn, còn dăm bông tự nhiên lại đem lại cho bạn một cảm giác ngầy ngậy. Thế nhưng không thể phủ nhận được sự hiện diện của món ăn này trong bảng xếp hạng. Quả thật chúng rất tuyệt vời!



Bạn có thể nhận được mùi vị của dăm bông cả khi nấu chín hoặc khi chưa nấu chín
*Po – boys*

Po- boys hay còn được gọi là Poor – boys (những cậu bé nghèo). Đây là một dạng bánh kẹp mà lớp bên ngoài của nó chính là sandwich còn bên trong có thể là thịt, hoặc hải sản chiên. Nếu bạn từng đến Mỹ thì có lẽ bạn đã được thưởng thức món ăn này rồi, vì nó có mặt ở hầu hết các nhà hàng tại Mỹ, thậm chí với công thức chế biến đơn giản, bạn có thể tự tạo ra cho mình một bữa tối hoàn hảo cùng “những cậu bé nghèo” này!



Po- boys hay còn được gọi là Poor – boys (những cậu bé nghèo)
*Fajita*

Bạn có thể tìm thấy Fajita trong hầu hết các nhà hàng và món ăn này đi kèm với một khẩu hiệu vô cùng thú vị: thịt bò, thịt bò và thịt bò nhiều hơn nữa. Thịt bò là thứ không thể thiếu của món ăn này và cũng chính là phần nguyên liệu khiến món ăn này trở nên tuyệt vời nhất. Nếu đã từng thưởng thức các loại Fajita thịt gà hay bất kì một loại thịt nào khác, thì bạn chắc chắn sẽ phát hiện ra rằng Fajita thịt bò là số 1.



Bạn có thể tìm thấy Fajita trong hầu hết các nhà hàng
Trong nhà hàng, thịt thường được nấu với củ hành tây và ớt chuông. Gia vị phổ biến được cắt nhỏ như rau diếp, kem chua, pho mát, cà chua và một số loại khác có tên như: guacamole, salsa, pico de Gallo.

*Xúc xích Chicago*

Món ăn này không còn lạ lẫm gì nữa, cả thế giới đều biết đến nó. Và hầu như không có một nhà hàng fastfood nào lại bỏ quên món ngon này. Nhưng bạn hãy nhớ lấy cái tên của nó xúc xích Chicago không chỉ bởi món xúc xích ở đây rất đặc biệt mà còn bởi nó vô cùng đặc biệt, cho dù đi tới đâu thì người ta vẫn nhớ tới xúc xích Chicago nhất!



Món ăn này không còn lạ lẫm gì nữa, cả thế giới đều biết đến nó
*Ớt Chile (New Mexico)*

Có thể bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên khi thấy cái tên này được xếp vào hàng 10 loại thực phẩm làm nước Mỹ trở nên tuyệt vời, nhưng nếu bạn là một người nghiền các món cay cay, bạn sẽ không bao giờ phải ngạc nhiên vì điều này. Không đặc biệt ăn cay như Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc nhưng họ cũng khá thích ớt. Và nhắc tới ớt thì không gì có thể so sánh với Ớt Chile. Bạn có nghĩ là đỏ thì mới cay không, thử một miếng ớt xanh này bạn sẽ phải lắc đầu ngay và thay đổi ý kiến.



Chỉ là lớp vỏ bên ngoài thôi đã thấy rất cay rồi
Thứ ớt màu xanh này rất được ưa chuộng, mặc dù họ không nói không với màu đỏ, nhưng màu xanh lại trở nên hấp dẫn và nổi tiếng hơn. Thậm chí, chỉ là lớp vỏ bên ngoài thôi đã thấy rất cay rồi. Đến với New Mexico, bạn sẽ có thể cảm nhận được ớt thật sự!

*Bột chua San Francisco*

Đây không phải là loại thực phẩm mà bạn có thể dung trực tiếp được nhưng nó lại là thành phần không thể thiếu đối với bánh mì baguette, một loại bánh mì rất được ưa chuộng. Họ sử dụng bột chua này cho bánh mì, tuy rằng phần lớn lịch sử của bột chua được biết đến ở Châu Âu, nhưng nguồn gốc thật sự của nó là từ Mỹ, 1849. Loại bánh mì baguette này sẽ khó có thể trở nên thơm ngon và hấp dẫn nếu thiếu đi bột chua.



Loại bánh mì baguette này sẽ khó có thể trở nên thơm ngon và hấp dẫn nếu thiếu đi bột chua
*Sò Olympia*

Công nghiệp sản xuất sò tăng mạnh vào những năm 1890, nhưng sau đó lại giảm xuống vào khoảng đầu thế kỉ 20. Có một thời gian, những con sò nhỏ hầu như hoàn toàn biến mất, và họ đã phải nuôi trồng lại từ đầu, chỉ có sò Olympia là có thể được ăn và ngon tuyệt vời. Tất nhiên, bạn cũng đừng quên ghi nhớ món ăn này vào danh sách bởi vì thiếu nó, bạn sẽ không thể nào cảm thấy được trọn vẹn sự tuyệt vời của nước Mỹ đâu nhé!



Thiếu nó bạn sẽ không thể nào cảm thấy được trọn vẹn sự tuyệt vời của nước Mỹ

----------

